# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  ذكريات بل(نهفات

## النورس الحزين

الموضوع مش صعب بل مسلي اذكرو النهفات الي كانت اتصير معكو بالمدرسة ايام الطفولة اي نهفات او مواقف بتعجبكو  بشرط ايام المدرسة

----------


## الولهان

انهفه اني كنت اروح علمدرسه بس اصل علا صف 
احط راسي على المخدة الطريه الدرج ونام للفسحه اصحوني اشباب 
وهكذا تا خلصت المدرسة كلها

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الولهان  
_انهفه اني كنت اروح علمدرسه بس اصل علا صف 
احط راسي على المخدة الطريه الدرج ونام للفسحه اصحوني اشباب 
وهكذا تا خلصت المدرسة كلها
_


 ههههههههههههههههه
بس لا تخاف مش لحالك هيك اكثر من نص الصف بيعملو هيك

----------


## Sc®ipt

مرة قعدت شهر ما بعرف طريق المدرسة و بعد شهر من بداية الدوام رحت سألت المدير : استاذ و ين صفي ؟؟؟؟؟
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة AL_Saher  
_مرة قعدت شهر ما بعرف طريق المدرسة و بعد شهر من بداية الدوام رحت سألت المدير : استاذ و ين صفي ؟؟؟؟؟

_



بس سؤال بعد اذنك وين كنت اتروح بشهر هذا

----------


## النورس الحزين

قبل كم يوم صارت مشكلة كبيرة بالمدرسة ودعو الصفوف للتحقيق والمشكلة عليها فصل من المدرسة 
والمشكلة صارت بالفسحة واحنا بالفسحة بنطلع من المدرسة برة وبنرجع بعد ما يفوتو الطلاب وستدعونا للتحقيق 
ومن هبلنا بدل ما انقول بنعرفش قلنا كنا برى المدرسة ورجعنا بع ما رن الجرس....
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

نهفاتي بالمدرسة كانت مش طبيهية احلى شي بالتوجيهي انه كنا مشترين فطور وكنا نفطر بالحديقة والمدير واقف فوق روسنا بتفرج علينا  :Bl (35):

----------


## ريمي

انا يوم وانا بل فصل الاول من الصف الرابع كانة المعلمة بدها تدهن الوح (السبورة) ففوحنا نازلين نحكي رياضة رياضة رياضة رياضة رياضة وسمعة صوطنا المديرة واجت وسالت مين يلي طلعو صوت يانور انا كنت منهم فوحدة اجت بدها تحكي مش انا راحة ضربتها كف وسالتني حكيتلها مابعرف 
بل لله مابضحك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


واكمل اشياء تانية من كتر الضحك مش ماسك حالي 
وفي يوم طلبت من بنات صفي يمسحوا الاوح واجت المعلمة وسألت مين طلب من مين حكيت مابعرف

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بالتوجيهي ياما اتهاوشت مع المساعد عبد العزيز ( غسان اكيد بتعرفه ) مشان التأخير الصبح ، النهفه بالموضوع انه اتهاوش معه و يروح يستمسح من عمار على اساس انه عمار انا و مره باس راس عمار ، ونرد نتهاوش و يرد يستسمح من عمار ، وانتهى التوجيهي على هاي الحال

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
> _بالتوجيهي ياما اتهاوشت مع المساعد عبد العزيز ( غسان اكيد بتعرفه ) مشان التأخير الصبح ، النهفه بالموضوع انه اتهاوش معه و يروح يستمسح من عمار على اساس انه عمار انا و مره باس راس عمار ، ونرد نتهاوش و يرد يستسمح من عمار ، وانتهى التوجيهي على هاي الحال_



  اه والله ياما هالراس باسه :SnipeR (9):

----------


## saousana

> بالتوجيهي ياما اتهاوشت مع المساعد عبد العزيز ( غسان اكيد بتعرفه ) مشان التأخير الصبح ، النهفه بالموضوع انه اتهاوش معه و يروح يستمسح من عمار على اساس انه عمار انا و مره باس راس عمار ، ونرد نتهاوش و يرد يستسمح من عمار ، وانتهى التوجيهي على هاي الحال


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

احلى نهفه مره بالصف الاول ثانوي هربت من المدرسه مع مجموعة طلاب والمدير شافنا

رجع الطلاب كلهم وانا ما عرفني فكرني بالصف العاشر اللي كان مروح

والطلاب رجعوا وضلوا للسابعه وانا روحت عالدار اتغديت وحطيت راسي ونمت :SnipeR (61):

----------


## saousana

مدرستي ايام التوجيهي 
انا عشت الحرية المطلقة في المدرسة 
ولا اي نوع من انواع القوانين كان يطبق علينا الا المريول 
موبايل كان معي وكنت ادخله ومرة نسيت احطه صامت ورن في حصة الانجليزي وبما انه مس الانجليزي صاحبتي كتير ما حكت اشي 
بالنسبة للحصص اكتر اشي كنت احضر الحصة الثالثة بعد ما تخلص الرياضيات والفيزيا " هاد ايام الفصل الاول " الفصل التاني بس رياضيات 
عامة ما كنت احضر كنت اقضيها في الساحة انا والبنات اكل شبيس 
كيمياء يمكن حضرت حصتين او تلاث وعلوم الارض نفس الاشي 
الحلو انه كل هاد كان يصير على شوفت عين المديرة ما كان الها دخل باشي 
والاحلى من هيك من صفنا لحاله اكتر من 7 بالتسعين  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مدرستي ايام التوجيهي 
> انا عشت الحرية المطلقة في المدرسة 
> ولا اي نوع من انواع القوانين كان يطبق علينا الا المريول 
> موبايل كان معي وكنت ادخله ومرة نسيت احطه صامت ورن في حصة الانجليزي وبما انه مس الانجليزي صاحبتي كتير ما حكت اشي 
> بالنسبة للحصص اكتر اشي كنت احضر الحصة الثالثة بعد ما تخلص الرياضيات والفيزيا " هاد ايام الفصل الاول " الفصل التاني بس رياضيات 
> عامة ما كنت احضر كنت اقضيها في الساحة انا والبنات اكل شبيس 
> كيمياء يمكن حضرت حصتين او تلاث وعلوم الارض نفس الاشي 
> الحلو انه كل هاد كان يصير على شوفت عين المديرة ما كان الها دخل باشي 
> والاحلى من هيك من صفنا لحاله اكتر من 7 بالتسعين


واحنا مننتحر حتى انجيب بالتسعين  :SnipeR (72): 

انا من زمان بحكي البنات اذكى  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

لما افل مع محمد عن الحصص واغيب معه واتأخر زيه وبالاخر الاخ محمد تيجيه دعوه الاداره بدهم اياه وانا قاعد ما معي خبر الدنيا ولا حد مناديني ولا ببوسوا  راسي كمان :Copy Of Baeh: 

ولا القصص مع الاستاذ سروي وعلا اسايمه(قسايمه) و مواويل من الاخر :Eh S(15):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_بالتوجيهي ياما اتهاوشت مع المساعد عبد العزيز ( غسان اكيد بتعرفه ) مشان التأخير الصبح ، النهفه بالموضوع انه اتهاوش معه و يروح يستمسح من عمار على اساس انه عمار انا و مره باس راس عمار ، ونرد نتهاوش و يرد يستسمح من عمار ، وانتهى التوجيهي على هاي الحال_ 


__

_ عبد العزيز الي نهفه معه من الاخر بس غير قابله للنشر .. اكيد عارفين ليش .._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> __
> 
> _عبد العزيز الي نهفه معه من الاخر بس غير قابله للنشر .. اكيد عارفين ليش .._


خلص عرفت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لما افل مع محمد عن الحصص واغيب معه واتأخر زيه وبالاخر الاخ محمد تيجيه دعوه الاداره بدهم اياه وانا قاعد ما معي خبر الدنيا ولا حد مناديني ولا ببوسوا راسي كمان
> 
> ولا القصص مع الاستاذ سروي وعلا اسايمه(قسايمه) و مواويل من الاخر


مبسوط على حالك يعني ، كان لازم تنزل على الادارة وتحكي بدي انذار زي محمد  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## saousana

> لما افل مع محمد عن الحصص واغيب معه واتأخر زيه وبالاخر الاخ محمد تيجيه دعوه الاداره بدهم اياه وانا قاعد ما معي خبر الدنيا ولا حد مناديني ولا ببوسوا  راسي كمان
> 
> ولا القصص مع الاستاذ سروي وعلا اسايمه(قسايمه) و مواويل من الاخر


في ناس مدعومين منذ الولادة  :Db465236ff: 
وفي ناس وش بهدلة كمان منذ الولادة  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
سبحان الله  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _مبسوط على حالك يعني ، كان لازم تنزل على الادارة وتحكي بدي انذار زي محمد_


 :7anoon:  :7anoon:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان                      
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
بالتوجيهي ياما اتهاوشت مع المساعد عبد العزيز ( غسان اكيد بتعرفه ) مشان التأخير الصبح ، النهفه بالموضوع انه اتهاوش معه و يروح يستمسح من عمار على اساس انه عمار انا و مره باس راس عمار ، ونرد نتهاوش و يرد يستسمح من عمار ، وانتهى التوجيهي على هاي الحال 




 عبد العزيز الي نهفه معه من الاخر بس غير قابله للنشر .. اكيد عارفين ليش .._

 :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _
> 
> في ناس مدعومين منذ الولادة 
> وفي ناس وش بهدلة كمان منذ الولادة 
> سبحان الله_


سبحان الله

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_مبسوط على حالك يعني ، كان لازم تنزل على الادارة وتحكي بدي انذار زي محمد_ 


 :SnipeR (84):  لا عموه ما حزرت :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_





في ناس مدعومين منذ الولادة 
وفي ناس وش بهدلة كمان منذ الولادة 
سبحان الله 


_


 :SnipeR (52):  يا عيني عليكي تماما..
سبحان الله :SnipeR (9):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

في ناس مدعومين منذ الولادة 
وفي ناس وش بهدلة كمان منذ الولادة 
سبحان الله_ 



_سبحان الله_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> في ناس مدعومين منذ الولادة 
> وفي ناس وش بهدلة كمان منذ الولادة 
> سبحان الله


حتى انتي يا سوسن ، الله يسامحك  :SnipeR (72): 

انا وش بهدله  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

و يم كلكو انبسطتو يعني 

حد يحكي كلمة الحق

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_و يم كلكو انبسطتو يعني 

حد يحكي كلمة الحق_ 




كلمة حق ...  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> بالتوجيهي ياما اتهاوشت مع المساعد عبد العزيز ( غسان اكيد بتعرفه ) مشان التأخير الصبح ، النهفه بالموضوع انه اتهاوش معه و يروح يستمسح من عمار على اساس انه عمار انا و مره باس راس عمار ، ونرد نتهاوش و يرد يستسمح من عمار ، وانتهى التوجيهي على هاي الحال


 :Df3d6b430e:   :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## saousana

> حتى انتي يا سوسن ، الله يسامحك 
> 
> انا وش بهدله


شو مالك انا اللي كنت اعطيك انذارات 
ولا انا الاستاذ اللي كان يعتذر من عمار  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كلمة حق ...


وانتي كمان يا جوري 

صراحة كنت استنى فيكي 

جايه حتى تتخوثي 

طيب ماشي

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_وانتي كمان يا جوري 

صراحة كنت استنى فيكي  
جايه حتى تتخوثي  
طيب ماشي_ 



  :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (68):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_





شو مالك انا اللي كنت اعطيك انذارات 
ولا انا الاستاذ اللي كان يعتذر من عمار 


_


 مره على مقصف المدرسه, داخل بحاشك  :5c9db8ce52:  وانه  عبد العزيز جوى..
بس شافني, اهلا قسايمه كيفك وشو اخبارك؟ انا اسف اعذرني ثقلتها عليك بعرفك انت محترم  بس مشان الطلاب يعني ... لا تزعل مني :7anoon: ..
بعدها بقتره ظلينا نفل ونغيب ونتأخر, اكل محمد الي فيه النصيب, كنت مره عند الاداره بدي افل من باب الاداره انا وشب.. شافني عبدالعزيز واقف عند لوحة الشرف (بعرفوا الشباب وين) قريب من الباب,, اجا سلم علي وباسني على جبيني واعتذر مني  :SnipeR (52):  
ا

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
>  مره على مقصف المدرسه, داخل بحاشك  وانه  عبد العزيز جوى..
> بس شافني, اهلا قسايمه كيفك وشو اخبارك؟ انا اسف اعذرني ثقلتها عليك بعرفك انت محترم  بس مشان الطلاب يعني ... لا تزعل مني..
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
طيب بالله شو اسمو هاد 
عادي محمد خد الموضوع بروح رياضية  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
_بالتوجيهي ياما اتهاوشت مع المساعد عبد العزيز ( غسان اكيد بتعرفه ) مشان التأخير الصبح ، النهفه بالموضوع انه اتهاوش معه و يروح يستمسح من عمار على اساس انه عمار انا و مره باس راس عمار ، ونرد نتهاوش و يرد يستسمح من عمار ، وانتهى التوجيهي على هاي الحال


روعه
_

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _بالتوجيهي ياما اتهاوشت مع المساعد عبد العزيز ( غسان اكيد بتعرفه ) مشان التأخير الصبح ، النهفه بالموضوع انه اتهاوش معه و يروح يستمسح من عمار على اساس انه عمار انا و مره باس راس عمار ، ونرد نتهاوش و يرد يستسمح من عمار ، وانتهى التوجيهي على هاي الحال_


هاد غيران منك ياحموده :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

المدارس بازت يا جدعان

اذا عبدالعزيز ال** صار مساعد :SnipeR (40): 

الله يرحم ايامك يا طيطي ...كان الزلمة اللي ينحط اسمو على لوحة شرف الدواوين اللي يقدر يفل...او يغيب..... ولا ايام جاد الله الصياحين والله كانت عندو حاسة تاسعة يعرف الطالب من اي جهة من المدرسة رح يفل والله مرة طالب فل من الفرصة لحقوا جاد الله مسكين ما وصل مديرية الامن الا ركبه سابن وقع بأرضه من الخوف .... والله كنا اذا نفل نضل نركض لنوصل شارع الهاشمي نكرفت كرفته عالدرج .... مرة كان اخوي عبد جاي عالمدرسة متأخر كالعادة واقف عند الدرج اللي تحت وبدخن وبالطابور كان بدو يدخل عن السور وما نط عن السور الا جاد الله بنتظر فيه والحلو بالموضوع انه باكيت الدخان وقع من جيبتو...اخذو عالادارة وقلو ناديلي ولي امرك قلو عبد ريح راسك ابوي مسافر هات الانذار وخلصني ...كان بقدر ينداي ابوي بس خاف ينمسك بعلقة مرتبة من ورا الدخان فقال الانذار ارحم

----------


## The Gentle Man

وانا بالصف السادس عملنا شغله حلوة وغريييييييييييييبه
كلنا زهقانين الدوام
رحنا نا واحد وخليناه يعمل كع بالصف عشان يصير تحقيق وتنظيف وما نحضر 
والله بالفرصه رحنااعملناها 
اجى الاستاذ وقف شاف هالمنظر ما ظل براسه عقل 
راح نادى المدير حكى ولا شي عادي
نادى النظافه عنا واحنا قعدنا بالكرادور (الممر ) وقعدو هم ينظفو واحنا قاعدين بنتصيد للطلاب 
قعدا زي العسكر على الارض على الطرفين 
وصرنا ندعثر بالرايح والجاي 
 :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## ريمي

سواليفكم بتخلي الواحد يضحك من كل قلبه 
(عدم المأخذه)  :Bl (35):

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

مرة جمعنا مصاري عشان ندهن الصف ابيض بعد الدوام

اجينا دهنا الجدران والباب واللوح  ابيض    كيف ؟؟ بالله عليكو ما أنا نهيف ؟؟؟؟   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> وانا بالصف السادس عملنا شغله حلوة وغريييييييييييييبه
> كلنا زهقانين الدوام
> رحنا نا واحد وخليناه يعمل كع بالصف عشان يصير تحقيق وتنظيف وما نحضر 
> والله بالفرصه رحنااعملناها 
> اجى الاستاذ وقف شاف هالمنظر ما ظل براسه عقل 
> راح نادى المدير حكى ولا شي عادي
> نادى النظافه عنا واحنا قعدنا بالكرادور (الممر ) وقعدو هم ينظفو واحنا قاعدين بنتصيد للطلاب 
> قعدا زي العسكر على الارض على الطرفين 
> وصرنا ندعثر بالرايح والجاي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مرة بالصف العاشر ، كان في حصة سادسة و ما بدنا نحضرها 

حكينا للشباب يالله انفل بس قلوبهم ضعيفة ما قبلو 

اجيت انا و عمار و كمان ثنين قدنا خطة تكتيكية 

الا وهي انه كل الصف بتخبى بالصف اللي بجنبنا ( كان فاضي ) و بيجي الاستاذ ما بلاقي الا اربعه فما بعطي حصة 

اللي صار انه اجا اللاستاذ و لما ما لقى غير 4 جمعنا مع صف ثاني  :Eh S(2): 

بعدين انكشفت القصة ، ولما عرفو انه احنا اللي قدنا العملية ، صارو بدهم يعطونا انذارات 

لكن بقدرتي الكلامية انا و عمار حليناها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> مرة بالصف العاشر ، كان في حصة سادسة و ما بدنا نحضرها 
> 
> حكينا للشباب يالله انفل بس قلوبهم ضعيفة ما قبلو 
> 
> اجيت انا و عمار و كمان ثنين قدنا خطة تكتيكية 
> 
> الا وهي انه كل الصف بتخبى بالصف اللي بجنبنا ( كان فاضي ) و بيجي الاستاذ ما بلاقي الا اربعه فما بعطي حصة 
> 
> اللي صار انه اجا اللاستاذ و لما ما لقى غير 4 جمعنا مع صف ثاني 
> ...


عنجد  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> عنجد


اه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> اه


مرة مها عملت اشي زي هيك وخلت البنات يهربو 
وانمسكت وفسدت عن البنات واخذو انذارات الا هي 
مش متذكرة كيف بالزبط خليها بكرة تحكيلك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله حياتي المدرسية مليئة بالمغامرات واي كنت ملكة في التهرب وعدم حضور الحصص اكثر اشي نهفة كان في الاول ثانوي لما قدرت احط خاصية حفظ نسخة احتياطية للورد وهيك اي معلمة بتطبع على اي جهاز بالمدرسة بصير عند حضرتي نسخة كوني الوحيده اللي بعرف ازبط الاجهزة هناك وفعلا سربت اسئلة المواد كلها وكانت اسهل مرحلة لانه الامتحانات النهائية عبارة عن بصم الاسئلة يومها معلمة الانجليزي انصعقت لما شافتنا مفللين بالعلامة كل الصف اخ لو امسكنا اخ .... :Icon2:  :Icon2:  :Icon2: 
(2)
في العاشر ما بتذكر دخلت صف كنت من نشاط لنشاط ومرة معلمة فيزياء حلفت اذا ما جبت علامة بالمادة لترسبني قال لانه انا ملتهية باشياء فارطة بسيطة بعد الامتحان روحت زي الشطورة  سرقت كل الاوراق واخفيتهم عن الوجود والمعلمة مشان ما تفضح حالها لانها خوفية حطت تقدير وحطت الي انا الي رايحة جاية اسئلها بدي ورقتي علامة ممتاز  :SnipeR (49): 
(3) اما الهروب فلهذيه قصه لوحدها اي كثيير كنت افلل الصف وارجع لحالي علية اروح اشكي على البنات
قال انه ليش يروحوا المفروض انه يلتزموا بالدوام والمديرة المسكينة تعتبرني رمز من رموز الالتزام  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_والله حياتي المدرسية مليئة بالمغامرات واي كنت ملكة في التهرب وعدم حضور الحصص اكثر اشي نهفة كان في الاول ثانوي لما قدرت احط خاصية حفظ نسخة احتياطية للورد وهيك اي معلمة بتطبع على اي جهاز بالمدرسة بصير عند حضرتي نسخة كوني الوحيده اللي بعرف ازبط الاجهزة هناك وفعلا سربت اسئلة المواد كلها وكانت اسهل مرحلة لانه الامتحانات النهائية عبارة عن بصم الاسئلة يومها معلمة الانجليزي انصعقت لما شافتنا مفللين بالعلامة كل الصف اخ لو امسكنا اخ ....
(2)
في العاشر ما بتذكر دخلت صف كنت من نشاط لنشاط ومرة معلمة فيزياء حلفت اذا ما جبت علامة بالمادة لترسبني قال لانه انا ملتهية باشياء فارطة بسيطة بعد الامتحان روحت زي الشطورة سرقت كل الاوراق واخفيتهم عن الوجود والمعلمة مشان ما تفضح حالها لانها خوفية حطت تقدير وحطت الي انا الي رايحة جاية اسئلها بدي ورقتي علامة ممتاز 
(3) اما الهروب فلهذيه قصه لوحدها اي كثيير كنت افلل الصف وارجع لحالي علية اروح اشكي على البنات
قال انه ليش يروحوا المفروض انه يلتزموا بالدوام والمديرة المسكينة تعتبرني رمز من رموز الالتزام 
_


__ 

_مها شوووووو هااااذ .. عنجد .. هاي انتي كاينه مجرمه_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
> _والله حياتي المدرسية مليئة بالمغامرات واي كنت ملكة في التهرب وعدم حضور الحصص اكثر اشي نهفة كان في الاول ثانوي لما قدرت احط خاصية حفظ نسخة احتياطية للورد وهيك اي معلمة بتطبع على اي جهاز بالمدرسة بصير عند حضرتي نسخة كوني الوحيده اللي بعرف ازبط الاجهزة هناك وفعلا سربت اسئلة المواد كلها وكانت اسهل مرحلة لانه الامتحانات النهائية عبارة عن بصم الاسئلة يومها معلمة الانجليزي انصعقت لما شافتنا مفللين بالعلامة كل الصف اخ لو امسكنا اخ ....
> (2)
> في العاشر ما بتذكر دخلت صف كنت من نشاط لنشاط ومرة معلمة فيزياء حلفت اذا ما جبت علامة بالمادة لترسبني قال لانه انا ملتهية باشياء فارطة بسيطة بعد الامتحان روحت زي الشطورة سرقت كل الاوراق واخفيتهم عن الوجود والمعلمة مشان ما تفضح حالها لانها خوفية حطت تقدير وحطت الي انا الي رايحة جاية اسئلها بدي ورقتي علامة ممتاز 
> (3) اما الهروب فلهذيه قصه لوحدها اي كثيير كنت افلل الصف وارجع لحالي علية اروح اشكي على البنات
> قال انه ليش يروحوا المفروض انه يلتزموا بالدوام والمديرة المسكينة تعتبرني رمز من رموز الالتزام 
> _
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff: 
اي لو جد  قلت الكوا شو كنت اعمل بتعرفوا سبب عدم دخولي تخصص معلمة لانه لو طلعلي وحده زيي بموت وخايف ربنا ينتقم مني  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha 					 
> _والله حياتي المدرسية مليئة بالمغامرات واي كنت ملكة في التهرب وعدم حضور الحصص اكثر اشي نهفة كان في الاول ثانوي لما قدرت احط خاصية حفظ نسخة احتياطية للورد وهيك اي معلمة بتطبع على اي جهاز بالمدرسة بصير عند حضرتي نسخة كوني الوحيده اللي بعرف ازبط الاجهزة هناك وفعلا سربت اسئلة المواد كلها وكانت اسهل مرحلة لانه الامتحانات النهائية عبارة عن بصم الاسئلة يومها معلمة الانجليزي انصعقت لما شافتنا مفللين بالعلامة كل الصف اخ لو امسكنا اخ ....
> (2)
> في العاشر ما بتذكر دخلت صف كنت من نشاط لنشاط ومرة معلمة فيزياء حلفت اذا ما جبت علامة بالمادة لترسبني قال لانه انا ملتهية باشياء فارطة بسيطة بعد الامتحان روحت زي الشطورة  سرقت كل الاوراق واخفيتهم عن الوجود والمعلمة مشان ما تفضح حالها لانها خوفية حطت تقدير وحطت الي انا الي رايحة جاية اسئلها بدي ورقتي علامة ممتاز 
> (3) اما الهروب فلهذيه قصه لوحدها اي كثيير كنت افلل الصف وارجع لحالي علية اروح اشكي على البنات
> قال انه ليش يروحوا المفروض انه يلتزموا بالدوام والمديرة المسكينة تعتبرني رمز من رموز الالتزام_


 واااو :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_
اي لو جد قلت الكوا شو كنت اعمل بتعرفوا سبب عدم دخولي تخصص معلمة لانه لو طلعلي وحده زيي بموت وخايف ربنا ينتقم مني 
_


 __ 

_انتي ما في منك ..._

----------


## saousana

> والله حياتي المدرسية مليئة بالمغامرات واي كنت ملكة في التهرب وعدم حضور الحصص اكثر اشي نهفة كان في الاول ثانوي لما قدرت احط خاصية حفظ نسخة احتياطية للورد وهيك اي معلمة بتطبع على اي جهاز بالمدرسة بصير عند حضرتي نسخة كوني الوحيده اللي بعرف ازبط الاجهزة هناك وفعلا سربت اسئلة المواد كلها وكانت اسهل مرحلة لانه الامتحانات النهائية عبارة عن بصم الاسئلة يومها معلمة الانجليزي انصعقت لما شافتنا مفللين بالعلامة كل الصف اخ لو امسكنا اخ ....
> (2)
> في العاشر ما بتذكر دخلت صف كنت من نشاط لنشاط ومرة معلمة فيزياء حلفت اذا ما جبت علامة بالمادة لترسبني قال لانه انا ملتهية باشياء فارطة بسيطة بعد الامتحان روحت زي الشطورة  سرقت كل الاوراق واخفيتهم عن الوجود والمعلمة مشان ما تفضح حالها لانها خوفية حطت تقدير وحطت الي انا الي رايحة جاية اسئلها بدي ورقتي علامة ممتاز 
> (3) اما الهروب فلهذيه قصه لوحدها اي كثيير كنت افلل الصف وارجع لحالي علية اروح اشكي على البنات
> قال انه ليش يروحوا المفروض انه يلتزموا بالدوام والمديرة المسكينة تعتبرني رمز من رموز الالتزام


هاد قليل من عمايل مها شو شايفين انتو  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _
> 
> هاد قليل من عمايل مها شو شايفين انتو 
> _


 يا عيني على مها يا عيني..

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

هاد قليل من عمايل مها شو شايفين انتو 
_


_ والله كاينه بتخوف .._

----------


## دموع الورد

> واحده من نهفات الصف السابع
> 
> طبعا الصف السابع ملف البنات كله صار انذارات
> 
> مره من المرات قررنا نعمل حفله"طقت على بالنا" ورحنا ودينا بنتين من بنات الشجاعات من توخذ ااذن من المديره..واجنا وقالان انهن قبلن..قررنا اليوم..لما اجا اليوم حفله كامله مكمله و البناتجهزن كل شي  كيك و بشار يعني كل شي و لما كملناها و القامه قايمه من صوت الاغاني...اجت اسمعنا انه النا انذار من سمعات المدرسه..قولي ما فرقت معنا لانه متعودات.. ظل صحون زجاج..شو بدنا نعمل فيهن..قررنا ثاني يوم انه نرميهن من الشباك""" راحت اجت على راس معلمه نحنا ما بنحبا""" اعطونا كمان انذار"""
> 
> اخر شي اكتشفنا انه البنات كذبن علينا...ما حكن مع المدير ولا شي..ورجعت اتكررت نفس الشي بالصف الثامن


والله كل ما اتذكر عملتنا بضحك كتير..ايام و مرت

----------


## saousana

> واحده من نهفات الصف السابع
> 
> طبعا الصف السابع ملف البنات كله صار انذارات
> 
> مره من المرات قررنا نعمل حفله"طقت على بالنا" ورحنا ودينا بنتين من بنات الشجاعات من توخذ ااذن من المديره..واجنا وقالان انهن قبلن..قررنا اليوم..لما اجا اليوم حفله كامله مكمله و طالبات و كيك و بشار يعني كل شي و لما كملناها و القامه قايمه من صوت الاغاني...اجت اسمعنا انه النا انذار من سمعات المدرسه..قولي ما فرت معنا لانه متعودات.. ظل صحون زجاج..شو بدنا نعمل فيهن..قررنا ثاني يوم انه نرميهن من الشباب""" راحت اجت على راس معلمه نحنا ما بنحبا""" اعطونا كمان انذار"""


بس ليش رمتوها من الشباك انا مش فاهمة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _
> 
> بس ليش رمتوها من الشباك انا مش فاهمة_


 ما حدا رضي يوخذهن...شو بدنا نعمل فيهن..اتعاجزنا ننزلن على الحاويه..لذلك من الشباك اريح :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_واحده من نهفات الصف السابع

طبعا الصف السابع ملف البنات كله صار انذارات

مره من المرات قررنا نعمل حفله"طقت على بالنا" ورحنا ودينا بنتين من بنات الشجاعات من توخذ ااذن من المديره..واجنا وقالان انهن قبلن..قررنا اليوم..لما اجا اليوم حفله كامله مكمله و البناتجهزن كل شي كيك و بشار يعني كل شي و لما كملناها و القامه قايمه من صوت الاغاني...اجت اسمعنا انه النا انذار من سمعات المدرسه..قولي ما فرقت معنا لانه متعودات.. ظل صحون زجاج..شو بدنا نعمل فيهن..قررنا ثاني يوم انه نرميهن من الشباك""" راحت اجت على راس معلمه نحنا ما بنحبا""" اعطونا كمان انذار"""

اخر شي اكتشفنا انه البنات كذبن علينا...ما حكن مع المدير ولا شي..ورجعت اتكررت نفس الشي بالصف الثامن

_


__ 

_كويس انكم اخذتوا بس انذارات .._

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
> واحده من نهفات الصف السابع
> 
> طبعا الصف السابع ملف البنات كله صار انذارات
> 
> مره من المرات قررنا نعمل حفله"طقت على بالنا" ورحنا ودينا بنتين من بنات الشجاعات من توخذ ااذن من المديره..واجنا وقالان انهن قبلن..قررنا اليوم..لما اجا اليوم حفله كامله مكمله و البناتجهزن كل شي كيك و بشار يعني كل شي و لما كملناها و القامه قايمه من صوت الاغاني...اجت اسمعنا انه النا انذار من سمعات المدرسه..قولي ما فرقت معنا لانه متعودات.. ظل صحون زجاج..شو بدنا نعمل فيهن..قررنا ثاني يوم انه نرميهن من الشباك""" راحت اجت على راس معلمه نحنا ما بنحبا""" اعطونا كمان انذار"""
> ...


 معك حق ...بس ما تخاف المعلمات و المديره فقدن الامل منا :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> ما حدا رضي يوخذهن...شو بدنا نعمل فيهن..اتعاجزنا ننزلن على الحاويه..لذلك من الشباك اريح


مرة في الاول ثانوي " ايام ما كان في نظام في مدرستنا "  :Db465236ff: 
روحنا مش جاي على بالنا ناخد سادسة 
المهم راحت عودتي اللدودة اللي تحولت لاحقا الى صديقتي فسدت عن كل الصف 
وحكو في الاذاعة انه اول علمي أ الهم انذار 
طبعا انا ما سكتت كيف سوسن تاخد انذار .. كان في معلمة انجيليزي صاحبة النا كتير 
رحنا عليها انا وتنين بنات 
يا مس يا مس احكي انا كنا معك ... بالاول نزلت فيها اخلاق وقوانين 
بعدين حكت للمديرة انا كنا معها وما اخدنا انذارات  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

دخلت على الصف بعدها اجاكر .. يمكن ضليت اسبوع وانا اجاكر فيها البنت  :Hah:  :Hah:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> هاد قليل من عمايل مها شو شايفين انتو


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  اكمل يا سوسن ولا اصدمهم

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

مرة في الاول ثانوي " ايام ما كان في نظام في مدرستنا " 
روحنا مش جاي على بالنا ناخد سادسة 
المهم راحت عودتي اللدودة اللي تحولت لاحقا الى صديقتي فسدت عن كل الصف 
وحكو في الاذاعة انه اول علمي أ الهم انذار 
طبعا انا ما سكتت كيف سوسن تاخد انذار .. كان في معلمة انجيليزي صاحبة النا كتير 
رحنا عليها انا وتنين بنات 
يا مس يا مس احكي انا كنا معك ... بالاول نزلت فيها اخلاق وقوانين 
بعدين حكت للمديرة انا كنا معها وما اخدنا انذارات  
دخلت على الصف بعدها اجاكر .. يمكن ضليت اسبوع وانا اجاكر فيها البنت_ 



__ 

_يعني الجكر مش هوايه جديده ..._ 

_من زمااااااان .._

_كملي مها .. كملي هو ظل اشي_

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> 
> مرة في الاول ثانوي " ايام ما كان في نظام في مدرستنا " 
> روحنا مش جاي على بالنا ناخد سادسة 
> المهم راحت عودتي اللدودة اللي تحولت لاحقا الى صديقتي فسدت عن كل الصف 
> وحكو في الاذاعة انه اول علمي أ الهم انذار 
> طبعا انا ما سكتت كيف سوسن تاخد انذار .. كان في معلمة انجيليزي صاحبة النا كتير 
> ...


لا شو جديد اعوذ بالله  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اه مها كملي لو انا متذكرة كل اشي بحكي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

خلص كل ما بتذكر اشي رح اقلك اياه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مرة في الاول ثانوي " ايام ما كان في نظام في مدرستنا " 
> روحنا مش جاي على بالنا ناخد سادسة 
> المهم راحت عودتي اللدودة اللي تحولت لاحقا الى صديقتي فسدت عن كل الصف 
> وحكو في الاذاعة انه اول علمي أ الهم انذار 
> طبعا انا ما سكتت كيف سوسن تاخد انذار .. كان في معلمة انجيليزي صاحبة النا كتير 
> رحنا عليها انا وتنين بنات 
> يا مس يا مس احكي انا كنا معك ... بالاول نزلت فيها اخلاق وقوانين 
> بعدين حكت للمديرة انا كنا معها وما اخدنا انذارات 
> 
> دخلت على الصف بعدها اجاكر .. يمكن ضليت اسبوع وانا اجاكر فيها البنت


لو محل البنت بتيجيني سكته قلبية  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## saousana

> لو محل البنت بتيجيني سكته قلبية


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ربنا بيعطي كل واحد على نيته  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

في ناس مدعومين منذ الولادة 
وفي ناس وش بهدلة كمان منذ الولادة 
سبحان الله_ 


 الناس درجات شو يعمل 

 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا الى كل من شاركنا وان شاء الله ايكون عاجبكو الموضوع 
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

:SnipeR (30):

----------


## النورس الحزين

مشكورين على المرور
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
 :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ملكة الليل

> احلى نهفه مره بالصف الاول ثانوي هربت من المدرسه مع مجموعة طلاب والمدير شافنا
> 
> رجع الطلاب كلهم وانا ما عرفني فكرني بالصف العاشر اللي كان مروح
> 
> والطلاب رجعوا وضلوا للسابعه وانا روحت عالدار اتغديت وحطيت راسي ونمت



حظك حلو

----------


## ملكة الليل

موضوع اكتر من حلو عنجد ايام المدرسه مواقفها كتير رائعه
بس انا الحمدلله ماكنت متلكم.. كنت اتميز بالهدوء وصوت منخفض
واسلوب كلام رائع(الحمدلله) :Icon15: 
ورد المشاركين حلو كتير ومضحك وعمار ومحمد وين مارحتو معجبين ومخربين الدنيا ولا هاد الصرصور اللي حاطو محمد
الله لايحول حد

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا كنت اكتر وحدة عدوانيه بالصف اتأخر وافوت الحصة الاولى الها ربع ساعة واقعد واتستت 
ونهفاتي اكتر اشي بالمدير كنت اعمللها مقالب غير شكل ومره ما رضيت تدخلني على المدرسه لأني متأخرة وحكتلي يلا على بيتكو سحبت حالي وبدي ارجع اكمل نومتي صارت تنادي علي ارجعي يا براءة تعالي تعالي لا تروحي ومعي شله بس الله يرحم ايام المقالب

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بالصف الاول ثانوي كان صفنا حلو بنقعد المعلمة يلي ما بنحبا قدام اللوح وبس نطلع نمسح اللوح نكت الغبرة فوق راسها ونروح نقعد المعلمة تستغرب ليش البنات يضحكو واللي على اللوح تعمل حالها ملتزمه لما تطلع عليها المعلمه 



ومرة بالتوجيهي المعلمة بدها تعطينا سادسة خاوة بتحشر بالبنات وتمسك هاي الثانية تهرب تجيب البنت الثانيه تطلع وحدة من الشباك فنجلطت على هاي الحاله رحت انا وصاحبتي جبنا قولدن من عند الاذنه وحطينا على البلاط والله لا يورجيكو بس دخلت المعلمة زحلقت على طولها وهات ضحك بعدين حكت خلص روحو

حتى كنا نوخذ انذارات من غير ما نعرف

----------


## hadeel bassam

كنا نهرب أنا وصاحبتي من المدرسة كل يوم خميس وتظل المديرة تنادي علينا وتتحلف واحنا طايرات ولا ردينا ع حدا وتحكيلنا يوم الاحد في قتلة قدام المدرسة ويوم الاحد تكون ناسية الموضوع وكل يوم خميس ع هالحال كيفني معكم بالله ذكية صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------

